# Cannot connect to Windows VPN server



## gagix (Sep 12, 2002)

Hi 
I am trying to connect to our corporate Windows VPN server. i use Internet Connect to set up a VPN connection. I am using Jaguar.
Here is what the system.log records:
-------------
Sep 12 07:34:43 obelix pppd[1596]: pppd 2.4.0 started by root, uid 0
Sep 12 07:34:43 obelix pppd[1596]: PPTP connecting to server 'pptp.heyanita.com'
 (63.145.179.57)...
Sep 12 07:34:43 obelix pppd[1596]: PPTP connection established.
Sep 12 07:34:43 obelix mach_kernel: pptp_wan_attach, link index = 0, (ld = 0x45f
7f04)
Sep 12 07:34:43 obelix pppd[1596]: Using interface ppp0
Sep 12 07:34:43 obelix pppd[1596]: Connect: ppp0 <--> socket[34:17]
Sep 12 07:35:13 obelix pppd[1596]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
Sep 12 07:35:13 obelix pppd[1596]: Connection terminated.
Sep 12 07:35:13 obelix pppd[1596]: PPTP disconnecting...
Sep 12 07:35:13 obelix pppd[1596]: PPTP disconnected     
Sep 12 07:35:13 obelix pppd[1596]: Exit.
----------------------------------------------------
As you can see, it manages to connect to the server, but then times out.
Does anyone know what is going wrong and how to fix this ?
Any help will be really appreciated.
BTW, i poked around and there is no /etc/ppp directory at all !!! has that been relocated in Jaguar ? or do i have a bum installation ? i upgraded from 10.1.5 to 10.2
Thanks


----------



## uxcoder (Jun 2, 2004)

Did you ever had this issue resolved? I just got a new Mac, comming from a PC, and this is really fustrating.

Thanks.


----------



## gagix (Jun 2, 2004)

uxcoder said:
			
		

> Did you ever had this issue resolved? I just got a new Mac, comming from a PC, and this is really fustrating.
> 
> Thanks.


Yes. I finally got it working. I upgraded to Mac OS X 10.3 and now it connects seamlessly to my corporate Windows network through VPN.


----------



## uxcoder (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I also figured it out. I found somewhere that it means that the router is redirecting VPN trafic to another machine in my case my PC. I rebooted by PC and reset the router and my mac was able to connect with no problems. 

BTW, I was already running Mac OS X 3.3.4.


----------



## cinglez (Feb 12, 2007)

I am having the very same problem. From my XP laptop I can connect easily. But from my MAC (Intel Mac OS X 10.4.8), no chance. The log shows:

Feb 12 18:25:56 InglezMac pppd[548]: pppd 2.4.2 (Apple version 233-13) started by root, uid 501
Feb 12 18:25:56 InglezMac pppd[548]: PPTP connecting to server '200.232.94.50' (200.232.94.50)...\n
Feb 12 18:25:56 InglezMac pppd[548]: PPTP connection established.
Feb 12 18:25:56 InglezMac pppd[548]: Connect: ppp0 <--> socket[34:17]
Feb 12 18:26:26 InglezMac pppd[548]: LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests\n
Feb 12 18:26:26 InglezMac pppd[548]: Connection terminated.
Feb 12 18:26:26 InglezMac pppd[548]: PPTP disconnecting...\n
Feb 12 18:26:26 InglezMac pppd[548]: PPTP disconnected\n

Any new ideas?

Thanks in advance

Carlos Inglez


----------



## supanatral (Feb 19, 2007)

When I try to connect to a windows VPN server, I am able to connect however, I don't get internet, and I can only ping one device but nothing else.


----------



## piersd (Mar 29, 2007)

cinglez said:


> I am having the very same problem. From my XP laptop I can connect easily. But from my MAC (Intel Mac OS X 10.4.8), no chance. The log shows:
> 
> Feb 12 18:25:56 InglezMac pppd[548]: pppd 2.4.2 (Apple version 233-13) started by root, uid 501
> Feb 12 18:25:56 InglezMac pppd[548]: PPTP connecting to server '200.232.94.50' (200.232.94.50)...\n
> ...


Yep, had that problem - I bought Digitunnel which solved the problem. Seems that Apple's PPTP VPN uses a newer protocol that doesnt work on Windows.


----------

